# Air delivery question



## fstbttms (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a used Thomas 1207 compressor to power a "hookah" surface supplied air breathing setup for my in-water hull cleaning business. My pressure gauge tells me it is giving me 100 psi at full blast (the unit is rated to deliver 125 psi) , which should be enough to breathe comfortably upon, but it's not. Could this be a reduced cubic feet per minute issue? I have ordered a rebuild kit (standard procedure for me when putting a compressor into service), but am just wondering why I don't seem to be getting the air I'm used to from other compressors running at 100 psi.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you measuring the pressure at the end of the hose/out let or the tank. You lose a lot of pressure for each foot you go from the tank source. It could also be a volume issue. high pressure doen't alway means enough volume. Roger


----------



## fstbttms (Nov 17, 2012)

rhenning said:


> Are you measuring the pressure at the end of the hose/out let or the tank. You lose a lot of pressure for each foot you go from the tank source. It could also be a volume issue. high pressure doen't alway means enough volume. Roger


I'm measuring with a pressure gauge on a 3' hose attached directly to the compressor head (the Thomas 1207 is a tankless compressor.) I suspect that (this being a used unit) the piston ring is worn. I will know for sure once I do the rebuild. I guess I'm just a little surprised that the pressure would be as high as it is but the volume so low.

Here is a pic of the compressor:


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

That compressor is for running an air brush or very small spray gun and nothing more. It has almost zero volume of air. It would not provide breathing air especially on a long hose. I have one similar and it won't even blow up a bicycle tire. It does fine with a modelers air brush. Roger


----------



## fstbttms (Nov 17, 2012)

rhenning said:


> That compressor is for running an air brush or very small spray gun and nothing more. It has almost zero volume of air. It would not provide breathing air especially on a long hose. I have one similar and it won't even blow up a bicycle tire. It does fine with a modelers air brush. Roger


You must be thinking of a different compressor. The Thomas 1207PK80 is a 1.25 HP compressor that provides over 2 cfm @ 100 psi (more than enough air to breathe comfortably whether at depth or working hard) and is used to power many commercially available surface supplied breathing rigs. I threw a rebuild kit on this one and have been diving with it all week.

BTW- this model retails at over $900. I found it on craigslist for $30.


----------

